# An A-Maze-N Christmas Indeed!



## redheelerdog (Dec 25, 2011)

An A-Maze-N Christmas Indeed!


----------



## venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Congrats, you will be very happy.

The AMAZN opened up a whole new world of smoking at our house.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## steamaway (Dec 25, 2011)

Your gonna love your new toy!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 25, 2011)

Congrats they are great


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 26, 2011)

Lot's of sneaky wives purchased new A-MAZE-N-SMOKERS and A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKERS for their hubby for X-MAS

Very Cool!

Todd


----------



## big casino (Dec 26, 2011)

Think I'm gonna pick one of these gadgets up cause unfortunately my wife wasn't sneaky enough!


----------



## sprky (Dec 26, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Lot's of sneaky wives purchased new A-MAZE-N-SMOKERS and A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKERS for their hubby for X-MAS
> 
> Very Cool!
> 
> Todd


Don't forget Nieces. My Niece got me a gift certificate for A-Maze-N-Products. She had herd me talking about how sweet 1 would be, and wasn't sure which 1 I needed. As soon as it gets here I'll be ordering. She goofed and had it sent threw snail mail instead of E-mail.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 26, 2011)

Great gift, I think she likes your smoking addiction!


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 27, 2011)

[h1]I got one too ![/h1]


----------



## racincowboy (Dec 29, 2011)

Dont forget sneaky Mother in laws. Thanks for the great service Todd. Thank god she didnt get me a man purse. She shared the email you sent her too funny.

Lance


----------



## mikelikessmoke (Dec 29, 2011)

My son and future Daughter in law were not sneaky at all.

They asked me to show them EXACTLY which one and what pellets I wanted.

Up side.... I got what I wanted!

Down side..... knowing what was in the box and not being allowed to try it out!!!

Thank You Todd for a great product!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 29, 2011)

Racincowboy said:


> Dont forget sneaky Mother in laws. Thanks for the great service Todd. Thank god she didnt get me a man purse. She shared the email you sent her too funny.
> 
> Lance




This was a really funny exchange of emails

I can only imagine your MIL laughing when she read my "Man Purse Story"

Todd


----------



## big casino (Dec 30, 2011)

my kids ordered me one the other day for a late christmas present... so yehaw!


----------



## sound1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Sounds like Todd had a good time Playin Santa....


----------



## buhi (Dec 30, 2011)

Was researching buying a new car this weekend - instead ended up buying an A-Maze-N smoker just now. Makes perfect sense in my world...


----------



## redclaymud (Dec 31, 2011)

FYI:

I have an A-Maze-N myself but just couldn't get it to work right with my Masterbuilt 40" electric smoker.  The unit kept going out every time I placed it in the smoker..

Todd responded to my questions almost immediately and had the knowledge to guide me in getting the best smoke I've ever had coming out of a smoker that wasn't named Weber.  You're going to love this little box and you're going to love the great support you get. 

Happy New Year everyone.  And thank you Todd for your great support.

Ron Groetsema


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats to all the new AMNS and AMNPS users . Santa did you right


----------

